# New moon..?



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have my best success out here in the east..(pennsylvania) when there is a new moon(no moon).. do you guys tend to agree that night hunting is best under no moon..? Seems being darker the coyotes feel more secure or something.. Does this trend hold true..?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I was always under the assumption that night hunting was best under a full moon. Coyotes being able to hunt better and with a little more light during a full moon night. Related to that would be your daytime hunting dropping during a full moon as they would be out more at night and bedded during the day sleeping. At least that is what I have read and understood. Also here in ND we cannot hunt with artificial lights so full moon nights with snow conditions are the only times we can hunt at night! Maybe my opinion is a little biased.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

The thing I have heard and seem to agree with though, is that on full moon nights, due to the amount of light the coyotes are weary to come to the call and if they do will come in slow or for sure circle downwind.. Must be this aint how it works for you guys..?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That sounds logical. I haven't night hunted a whole lot, and like I said, we are pretty limited in our night hunting opportunities in ND without the ability to use lights.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fingerz42, most of the predators I know of are normally more active at night because they are by nature nocturnal. 
You can call animals under any moon phase, but for those of us that use lights you are right, a new moon is the best way to go. When making that statement I'm talking on an average, you well normally get more animals under a new moon vs a full moon. 
A coyote normally heads downwind at night anyways, no matter what the moon phase is.

Fallguy, some folks can't use a light at night but can hunt at night. For them a full moon is the only way they can hunt at night.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny

I started night hunts last year. I only got in 3 hunts. We can only night hunt from Nov. 22-March something. That's not many days.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Wish we could hunt nights here in NC with lights.You can't hunt foxes or bobcat with electronics either. Only coyotes and crows. Damn this State sucks.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you talking electronic calls? So if you call with the electronic and a fox comes in, you can't shoot it?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just got back guys from trying out my new howler..We were out in the deeps thick woods of PA when i started to howl.. I let out around 4 howls then waited.. the coyotes to start howling back.. but I dont know what their howls meant.. Were they warning barks?? saying stay out..? After i heard them howl back i changed to a distress call.. No answer and they didnt come into sight.. Waited about 15 minutes started to walk out and they howled and barked at us.. I returned the barks with no answer.. waited another 15 minutes.. nothing..
Should i have walked closer to them..? Or kept howling or did i do fine and they just hung up on me.. I have a feeling they were howling from around their dens.. What should i have done different...?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

They may have been doing a warning howl. A warning howl is mostly a series of barks with a few really short howls thrown in. If they were in fact sounding off a warning, then your number was up and it does not pay to try to call them in unless you drasticly change your location. If or when I get a warning howl, I will either shoot them if they're in sight or just get up and leave.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fallguy, don't give it up, it's alot of fun. It takes time to get it all down right, nothing easy about night hunting as some would have you think. Good luck to you.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Fallguy, that's right. You cannot hunt fox or bobcat using electronic calls in NC.
Fox hunting is controlled county by county and in most counties is not allowed, some by permit only. This "bible belt" state is backasswards. They don't even allow hunting on Sunday. You cannot even shine lights at night for calling coyotes and they will bust your butt for calling foxes at night which alot of the rabbit hunters do to control them. I know an older gentlemen that does it anyways..they caught him once and took his shotgun but he still does it. He has plenty of money though and said he would keep doing it until he can't get in his truck no more.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well the howls seemed like they were short barks with about 3 or second howls... there were at least 2 of them howling and one had a real deep bark and howl.. Your thoughts...?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Guys..? What call were they doing?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

BTT....


----------

